# 5.1 Boxen unter Linux



## crazyTux (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,
hab jetzt ein 5.1 (Typhoon) Boxensystem mit einer 5.1 Soundkarte (Chipsatz CM8738 o.ä.) 
unter Linux laufen. Nun werden nur die Frontspeaker und der Subwoofer angesprochen.
Woran liegt das? War auch schon auf Internetsuche, da ergaben sich einige Dinge wie
"emu" konnte mir aber auch nicht helfen.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung oder einen informativen Link?

Tux


----------



## crazyTux (8. Dezember 2003)

Keiner eine Idee oder einen guten Link?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich kenne niemanden, der 5.1 sound unter Linux am Laufen hat. Hab auch schon etliche Stunden Recherche im Internet verbraten.

Wenn es irgendeine Lösung gibt, dann wirklich schnell her damit!


----------



## crazyTux (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab im Netz ein paar Anleitungen gefunden, jedoch nur mit Creativ Karten die
den EMU10k1 (o.ä.) haben. Ich hab leider diesen shit CM8783, der funtzt noch
nicht einmal auf ner Windowskiste ohne Probs (Dieses WE beim Freund getestet).

Welchen Chipsatz hat deine Karte?

Tux


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Dezember 2003)

Hab den nforce2 5.1 onboard sound. Hatte aber vorher Creative SB 5.1 series und da gings auch nich.


----------



## crazyTux (10. Dezember 2003)

Wie gesagt hab jetzt schon öfters Leute im Netz gefunden die mit den Creative 
Soundkarten (mit EMU10k1 oder wie der Chip auch heißen mag) hin bekommen haben. 
Werde mir in absehbarer Zeit mal eine Creative SB 5.1 Digital zulegen. 

Werde meine Erfahrungen dann mal hier posten ...

Tux


----------



## Vitei (10. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habe quasi 5.1 Sound. Habe allerdings nen AC'97 Chip.

Ich habe die Vorderlautsprecher dupliziert sodass die hinteren das selbe spielen. Und der den Center/Subwoofer versorge ich per Line-In mit Signalen. 

Das ist kein richtiger Surround aber immerhin kommt aus allen Boxen etwas. Man kann eh noch keinen 5.1 Sound von DVDs genießen.

Guck mal im alsamixer(oder alsamixergui falls du der Konsole nicht so traust) nach einem Eintrag "duplicate front" und entmute ihn wenn das geklappt hat kannst du das mit line-in versuchen(dafür muss man den Kernel neukompilieren).

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Kuse (10. Dezember 2003)

Da bin ich ja begeistert!
Muss ich auch gleich mal testen!


----------



## crazyTux (21. Dezember 2003)

So ich habe diese Woche meine neue Soundkarte bekommen (Creative SB 5.1 Digital).

Alles angeschlossen und siehe da .. fast alles perfekt. Anstatt 5.1 Sound habe ich 4.1?
Die Center-Box will einfach kein Ton von sich geben. Also mal das Emu- Script 
ausprobiert. Uhhh Center funktioniert aber ich hab ein sehr lautes penetrantes Rauschen
im Hintergrund. Emu falsch konfiguriert oder ein falscher Treiber?

Danke für Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## Vitei (21. Dezember 2003)

Ertönt das Rauschen nur aus dem mittlerem Lautsprecher?

Gruß


----------



## crazyTux (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitei _
> *Ertönt das Rauschen nur aus dem mittlerem Lautsprecher?
> 
> Gruß *



Ja


----------



## Vitei (21. Dezember 2003)

Spiele mal im Alsamixer herum, vielleicht hilft es. Einen richtigen Rat habe ich leider nicht .

Gruß


----------

